# Where does your dog sleep?



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Now that my wife and I are both retired and thinking of getting a rescue dog small/medium size, we wondered just where in our Sundance 530LP the dog can sleep.

I dont want to trip over the poor thing when getting out in the middle of the night, or wake the dog up.

Do dogs settle and sleep soundly all night long without waking up at the crack of dawn? 
The only place I can think the dog could sleep is in the cab area.

We have rear kitchen/ bathroom layout and would like to hear from anyone else with similar layout and how they manage.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Beware dog asleep!!*

We take our Chocolate Labrador everywhere, it is very comforting to know that if anyone comes near during the night she will bark (they don't know that her tale is also wagging furiously and she just wamts to say hello). She has her own 3x2 matress which moves around the van, up the back during the day, and up front at night.
She used to wake in the night when we went to the loo, but soon got used to the routine, the trick is to ignore them and eventually all will be well. The van will sometimes rock a bit when she moves around but you get used to it.
When we first had the van she would always try and lick me first thing in the morning, anything from 5.00am, to get me up and take her for a walk, but I made sure that she can't get at any part of my body and over time she has given up and now just waits patiently for me to get up. Last month that was 9.30am in a pub car park at about -3!!! Very unusual and suprising, I guess she didn't fancy going out in the cold either!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Basket on the floor between the driver's and passenger's seat.

She wasn't over enthusiastic at first (wanted to be up on the bed!) but after a couple of nights she was fine.

Dogs are critters of habit, and once you have established "her place", there will be no further problem.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have two. They sleep on the floor on little mattress type dog beds, Alan.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We have a Lab/GS cross - largish at 32 kg. She travels on the floor behind the cab prevented from moving in by a folding MDF "fence" which slots down behind the seats. Sleeps on her normal bed from home which fits between the sink unit and the fridge. It leaves us enough room to open the Bathroom door when required in the night. Visits to the loo don't disturb her and she is now a seasoned traveller.


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

We have the end kitchen layout. Have a terrier, she sleeps in a basket between the cab seats. They soon get used to the routine. She now ignore us if we gt up for loo in the night. Wouldn't be the same going without her. As soon as she sees us putting things in motorhome, we have to put her in. That way she settles, as knows we can't go without her.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Over the years our Border Collie normally sleeps in her bed made up under the dinette table. When we bought our last van we were faced with a dilemma as it had no fixed table, same as our current van. 

She likes her own space and is a creature of habit. We very rarely use the shower, so we had foam made to the size of the shower tray and this is now her space. She travels in there and goes there during the day. She does sleep there but gets up at times and moves to the lounge area to stretch out, especially if the under floor heating is on, she loves that.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Our two Border Terriers sleep on the cab seats in dog beds. They stay quiet all night.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In the local boarding kennels
Dave p


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Where the hell she wants, well she is family :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Our 2 terriers have a luxury dog bed each and will settle down for the night in front of the cab seats out of the way.They soon get used to where they should be and prefer it I think.

If we leave the heating on overnight the little black and tan mutt is always to be found curled up in front of a heating vent in the morning :roll:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Our border terrier was three when she came to over with us last year. Had never travelled, first experience for her was the 2 day trip one from Berkshire. She wears a harness when travelling and the rest of the time sleeps in her bed wherever it it put. Son's lab when she come with us sleeps on her bed under the table. Neither are any problem and gret company.


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

wherever they fancy


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Where does your dog sleep*

We have two cocker spaniels they sleep in there beds under the fixed table ,we did buy two harnesses hoping to clip them in to the seatbelt but they do not reach under the table Pets at Home do extensions but they are still not long enough, has anyone managed to buy an extension that will clip into the seat belt and then on to the harnesses I think it needs to be about 2ft 6 or 3 ft long just enough to keep them safer

Kind regards
Barts


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

With our old dog Jabulile (now in doggy heaven) she had a bed between the front seats but often slept on the seat :roll: 

Since we had Lindiwe she decided our bed was the place to be even though she had her own. :roll: 

Now with the addition of a new puppy Pippa it will be interesting to see where she lands up! Naturally we have bought a bed for her, whether she uses it will be another matter.

Thoroughly spoilt of course.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The dog's alright - it's finding room for the donkey that's the problem!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

This is his winter day position when left whilst we go skiing.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Pets*

We have rescue dog in the sense we rescued him aged about 3 months on a busy dual carriageway early one Sunday morning on Jan 6 2012,
He's a real bundle of fun and loves motorhoming.

He sleeps in the shower in a bed that fits it perfectly.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Where the hell she wants, well she is family :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


I hope you are not asking after the wife! 

Alan


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Om his bean bag until about 6 am - then on our bed. As it is a Rapido, I have to get out to help him up!


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

zulurita said:


> With our old dog Jabulile (now in doggy heaven) she had a bed between the front seats but often slept on the seat :roll:
> 
> Since we had Lindiwe she decided our bed was the place to be even though she had her own. :roll:
> 
> ...


Springer heaven!....I have 3 of them, they are wonderful dogs.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I have the same van as you and often take one of my dogs with me. As I have 4 dogs, I have not yet taken them all!

I usually take Charlie who is a very large springer...bigger than most labradors and almost as tall as our golden retriever, but skinny.

As I travel alone mostly, I usually just make up the passenger side single and leave it up ( I can see out of the mirror with the cab seat raked forward.) i have the pale fabric so I cover all the seats so they don't get mucky or hairy. Charlie then sleeps where he wants....in cold weather he tries to join me, but I am not skinny, but it is cosy! Otherwise he sleeps on the other seat on his bed. He is very good and usually sleeps very well and does nt get me up early. He does not bark at people/things outside, but does quiver with excitement at pheasants and rabbits!

When travelling he has a harness that clips into the seatbelt and curls up on the floor or bed. He has two harnesses. One has a clip that fits into the seatbelt clip, the other fits over the seat belt and the seat belt can still be used. 

My dogs are all rescues. For me it is the best way....Charlie is a gentle, loving dog and was found dumped in a pet shop in London. He was about 18 months to 2 and would have been put down according to the warden.
So good luck. Chat to people with dogs and research the type of dog well. They all have different characteristics and some are livelier than others so make sure you know what type of dog you are the right people for.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Where does your dog sleep ?

well in my case I have 2 and the answer is anywhere they like ! 
Lifes much easier that way.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

She's old, mangy, flea bitten, smells and sleeps on our bed!

:wav: :wav: :wav: 

The dog sleeps on the floor.

:greenjumpers: :greenjumpers: :greenjumpers:


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

OK OK OK I'm going to be the first to say it!

He is called Alfie. He's a little white fat Staffie with very little hair (more pink than white) . He is extremely needy (rescued from a useless man who fed him on McDonalds burgers) and yes he sleeps under the qult curled up by my feet. He snores all night long and keeps my feet toasty. 
He doesn't move an inch until the morning and he often stays there with my wife (still not moving) while I make us a brew.  

He then wakes, goes for a wee (no lead needed) and he never goes more than four or five feet from the MH then he pops back inside and sits and waits for his Ready Brekhumming at me :lol:

As soon as he sees me go in the MH he bombs out the house bounces through the door sits in the passenger seat and totally ignores anyone who might want to ask him to leave.

I wouldn't have it any other way. He's a little gem and great company.

Paul


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We got Lexi from Many Tears Rescue, (Google it!), in 2011. We bought a posh bed and a cheap doggy mattress from B&M. She chose to use the drivers seat! She stays there until she hears movement from the bed in the morning then takes a flying leap and settles down for a final snuggle until we get up.

She is a great traveling companion and we wouldn't be without her. 

She sleeps right through only giving the odd warning bark if she hears voices or footsteps too close to then van.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

At night, she sleeps on the bed with me, of course! 

It's too high for her to get up by herself, but when it's bedtime, she asks to be lifted up. 

She has her own basket on the bed in the corner and sometimes sleeps in that, but usually she just curls up next to me, like she does at home. 

She loves looking out of the window from the bed in the morning, especially if there are rabbits to be seen, 

In the morning, she stays on the bed, out of my way, until after I have showered and dressed, and then, she stands up waiting to be helped down, and hoping to go out. 

If I go out for a few hours in the day, leaving her in the van alone, although she has a bed under the table and a cushion on the passenger seat, she always curls up on my driver seat - I think she just likes my smell.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

shadow sleeps anywhere on the floor,but at night seems to prefer to stretch out across the front of the cab

We use a lead that has a seat belt clip that also clips on
to his travelling harness which allows him some movement when we are travelling

He does not go on the seats or bed, does not have a dog bed in the van,
But does have a mattress and dedicated dog space behind wire doors in the garage when we are on site. A useful area to dry him off if he has been swimming or is wet

He is a good sleeper and a late riser so no problem

Very occasionally if it's hot in the afternoon and the aircon is on he is allowed onto one of the beds which is covered and I am in the other
:lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

We are fortunate that our Harvey is only smallish  as we have a cage that he travels and sleeps in which fits just behind the front seats leaving enough room to get through to the hab door and the back endarea and toilet.  
During the day we put the cage up on the passenger seat and other bits thrown on top. :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Our border collie suits herself; 

She usually starts off on the floor, then finds her way onto the middle seat/cushion between the two long couches/beds. 

One of us gets the bum end and the other gets the nose end next to our heads. 
She sleeps with her head just on the edge of the pillow.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We have 6 dogs. 4 Whippets and 2 Pugs.

I made a clip on platform for the steps up to the rear fixed bed. They can then travel there if they wish (they settle down at each side, so cannot be catapulted forward in an emergency and 2 Whippets normally do that. The oldest Whippet is usually on my wifes knee and the fourth one sits on the bench seat behind me with his head through the curtain, keeping an eye on my driving.  

The Pugs are in a cage on the rear facing double dinette seat with a chain clipping the cage to the seat belt fitting.

The Whippets usually sleep on the fixed rear bed at night and the 2 Pugs on one of the dinette seats. Everything is double covered with covers and throws as we have just renewed the upholstery.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

The minute we say to her " bedtime" she dives on whichever pillow she fancies before anyone else can get in the bed


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

Our pampered pooch Charlie (of course with a name like that he's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel) has a foam bed on the long bench down the side of our van.

All benches have a throw on them so he can go where he likes except our pull down bed as I worry he'll fall out of it, or rather we'd fall out of it as he used to hog the bed whenever he could.

I made him a sleeping bag from an old thin duvet and blanket, and on the cold nights we pop him in there - I did say he was spoiled!

Depending on his mood he'll stay in his bed or head under the table. We've been touring for about 16 months and haven't trodden on him yet (well not in the night!).

Wouldn't be without him, and I'm sure his snoring is a good burglar deterrent!

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We had a problem last October, when we adopted a largeish Portuguese Shepherd dog on our last trip to portugal.

Our van is small, in fact we picked it as just big enough for 2. That was before the dog!

The only place for him is under the table. He is fine there, both on long journeys, and at night.

Most dogs will quickly adapt to what you want - unless you give up, and let them choose. 

In which case, they will all be in bed with you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Seriously

I know Shadow is a big dog about 7 stone

A miracle really as no one thought he could regain and maintain his weight following his loss of bowel

But I cannot understand that some of you would allow dogs into your beds or on your seats

And now having read this he is asking to be rehomed :lol: :lol: :lol: 

And I am hopeful

Send all requests to :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

the Collie sleeps under the base of the dinette bed - she has a crawl space of about 12" high, and it's her space and she won't come out for anything

The Choccy Lab sleeps wherever she decides, thankfully can't yet climb the ladder up to the Luton, but she does try

The settee is also hers as below


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

just like heatherchloe my yorkie sleeps with me over the garage bed, she loves it there but its so steep i have to lift her up and down , she too loves to look out the windows to be nosy, she travels on the dinette seat on a dog bed high enough to see out the window whilst travelling attached to a seat belt, can anyone suggest a way i can view her in the rear whilst driving?? she s behind me, ive tried extended mirrors on the original rear view and a little mirroe by the window, must see if i can get a kiddy rearview over here !!mirror i mean.
ps i bath my dog every week cos she gets biscuit smelly feet in the heat she leaves dog paw marks on the patio!!!


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Where does your dog sleep*

Just found this www.walkiinurdogz.com site this seems a great place to get all sorts for dogs. We wanted a longer seat belt lead and for two dogs.This person makes them to order and gives all profits to the local rescue centre. Has several rescue dogs so is obviously an animal lover. Hope some of you find this as useful as we did..

Kind regards

Barts


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

We have a small dog in a small motorhome - Autosleepers Symbol.
She sleeps in a fleecy dog bed between the two front seats. She's about two years old and sleeps through the night for 9-10 hours if she gets the opportunity. When it's cold we make sure that the vents are closed on the dashboard and in the foot wells and, when it's really cold, she's allowed on a fleecy blanket at the foot of the bed. Knows her place and generally stays in it!


----------



## Gillp (Feb 21, 2013)

*Where the dog sleeps*

We have two dashounds standards not minitures, They sleep under the bed which we pull out at night. They love it, its like a cave for them and they are in there before we can pull out the slates


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Lucky the white wiry hairshedding Dalmation travels wearing a harness attached to the habitation door grab handle. We travel our reclining seats behind our cab seats and slide them together when driving so he cant catpult forward.

He can stand up and supervise the driving. or lie down on his bed.

When stationary and at night we move the bed where convenient for us and when told 'on your bed' goes and lies on it.

Doesnt bother when I get up in night and sleeps til Graham stirs then stands at bottom of overcab ladder wagging his tail til he gets up!!

Only negative he is a bit farty ( the dog that is )

Margaret


----------

